# Circuito para sumar componente DC a una onda AC (hacer un offset hacia arriba).



## Montro08 (Dic 28, 2012)

Primeramente, Adjunto la imagen de mi circuito...

Tengo una onda senoidal de 2.5V de amplitud (pico), y 60Hz de frecuencia. Sucede que, como sabemos, esta onda va desde -2.5V a 2.5V. Esta señal la necesito enviar a un Microcontrolador, asi que debo sumarle 2.5V DC, para que la señal se mantenga entre 0 y 5V (el micro no lee voltaje negativo). No queria meter OP-amps a esto, y por ahí vi una manera de ''inyectar'' una componente DC a la señal senoidal, para convertirla en algo asi: ''2.5*Sen(2piT) + 2.5''. donde ahora tendria la misma onda, pero 2.5V de offset, o sea que el pico a pico iria de 0 a 5V. Pero estuve simulando esto en proteus y no me funciona del todo, me da menos voltaje. 

La onda es V(t) = 2.5*Sen(2*pi*T) + 2.5
Entonces, el RMS seria RAIZ de: 1/Periodo* INTEGRAL [ (2.5*Sen(2*pi*T) + 2.5)^2 ] de T=0 a T=Periodo, donde Periodo = 1/60hz = 0.01667s

Este RMS da aproximadamente 3.0978V, pero como pueden ver, en el voltimetro de Proteus da 2.65V. Estaria mal la simulacion en Proteus, o mi circuito?

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 28, 2012)

mm estoy revisando tu circuito... así rápido si no quieres utilizar amplificadores operacionales te vendría entonces utilizar un circuito sujetador de nivel para sumar la componente de DC


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 28, 2012)

Montro08 dijo:


> ......
> No queria meter OP-amps a esto, y por ahí vi una manera de ''inyectar'' una componente DC a la señal senoidal, para convertirla en algo asi: ''2.5*Sen(2piT) + 2.5''. donde ahora tendria la misma onda, pero 2.5V de offset, o sea que el pico a pico iria de 0 a 5V. Pero estuve simulando esto en proteus y no me funciona del todo, me da menos voltaje.
> 
> ...............
> ...



Es tu circuito. Bah... los valores.  

La versión mas simple para agregar un offset son solamente 3 resistencias (ver imagen).  Es la solución ideal si lo que se busca es acondicionar la señal para que quede dentro de un rango, calibrando después por soft.
En cambio, si la señal debe quedar ahí ya pipí-cucú calibrada no es negocio, porque al modificar cualquier resistencia se modifican la ganancia y el offset ==> es proferible usar AOs porque así quedan ajustes independientes.


----------



## Montro08 (Ene 3, 2013)

Disculpa Eduardo... Intenté hacer tu circuito. Lo simulé en Proteus, y funcionó. Pero en la vida real, no me funciona...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2013)

Montro08 dijo:


> Disculpa Eduardo... Intenté hacer tu circuito. Lo simulé en Proteus, y funcionó. Pero en la vida real, _*no me funciona*_...



¿ Y que es lo que hace o no hace ?

_*"no me funciona"*_ no describe nada


----------



## Montro08 (Ene 3, 2013)

Tengo una confusion... Primero, tengo un transformador que reduce el voltaje a 11 Vrms (15.556 Vpico). Lo que necesito es reducir ese Vpico a 2.5V y luego, sumarle una componente DC de 2.5V, asi el rango de la onda sera de 0V a 5V (apto para el microcontrolador). Ahora bien, tengo una duda (Y no se si será por eso que no me funciona). De los 2 terminales del transformador, uno va a la resistencia R3 (Por favor, ver el diagrama que adjuntó Eduardo), que en el caso del diagrama, mi terminal del transf. seria el + de la fuente V1 esa que hay ahí. Ahora bien, veo que el terminal ''negativo'' de esa fuente senoidal está puesta a la tierra... Esa tierra sería la tierra del microcontrolador (en mi caso)?


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 3, 2013)

Montro08 dijo:


> .....De los 2 terminales del transformador, uno va a la resistencia R3 (Por favor, ver el diagrama que adjuntó Eduardo), que en el caso del diagrama, mi terminal del transf. seria el + de la fuente V1 esa que hay ahí. Ahora bien, veo que el terminal ''negativo'' de esa fuente senoidal está puesta a la tierra... Esa tierra sería la tierra del microcontrolador (en mi caso)?



Si el secundario de tu transformador (real) tiene 2 terminales, uno debe ir a la resistencia divisora y el otro a masa (la misma que la del micro y las otras resistencias.

Ahora bien, si a ese trafo lo estás usando además rectificando onda completa+regulador para alimentar el micro --> NO WAY   ¿Por qué? --> Analizá que pasa en los semiciclos negativos.

En tal caso necesitás un trafo con punto medio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2013)

Montro08 dijo:


> Tengo una confusion... Primero, tengo un transformador que reduce el voltaje a 11 Vrms (15.556 Vpico). Lo que necesito es reducir ese Vpico a 2.5V y luego, sumarle una componente DC de 2.5V, asi el rango de la onda sera de 0V a 5V (apto para el microcontrolador). Ahora bien, tengo una duda (Y no se si será por eso que no me funciona). De los 2 terminales del transformador, uno va a la resistencia R3 (Por favor, ver el diagrama que adjuntó Eduardo), que en el caso del diagrama, mi terminal del transf. seria el + de la fuente V1 esa que hay ahí. Ahora bien, veo que el terminal ''negativo'' de esa fuente senoidal está puesta a la tierra... Esa tierra sería la tierra del microcontrolador (en mi caso)?



¿ Todavía no salió humo de algún lado ?


----------



## Basalto (Ene 3, 2013)

¿Porque no conectas la fuente de continua en serie con la senoidal? ¿Que inconvenientes tiene eso? En laboratorio lo he hecho muchas veces.


----------



## Montro08 (Ene 3, 2013)

Por que no suben una imagen con un esquematico donde este el transformador, el microcontrolador, las tierras, y todas las conexiones? Es para evitar confusion... Si no es mucha molestia (se hace rapido en proteus, o hasta en altium, o cualquier software). Gracias!


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 3, 2013)

Montro08 dijo:


> Por que no suben una imagen con un esquematico donde este el transformador, el microcontrolador, las tierras, y todas las conexiones? Es para evitar confusion... Si no es mucha molestia (se hace rapido en proteus, o hasta en altium, o cualquier software). Gracias!



  Porque ese trabajo corresponde a vos.


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 3, 2013)

¿Y no sirve algo tan simple como este circuito?
Si es alterna te debería servir, si necesitas medir continua habría que usar otro circuito quizás con un operacional pero esto ya te da el offset que necesitas para la altrena, las resistencias deben ser iguales y el capacitor es según la frecuencia de corte que requieras, digamos 47kΩ y 1µf, solo tendrias que reducir la entrada de voltaje del trafo a los 2,5V, quisas usar un preset para hacerlo seguro pero haz los cálculos si lo estas ajustando con voltimetro en lugar de osciloscopio.


----------

